# What brand/ model this seat-rail mounted rack is?



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone know what brand/ model this seat-rail mounted rack is?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/phofos/24951211011/


----------



## Bil_lin_Endicott (May 11, 2013)

It looks like a Carradice Saddlebag rack to me.

Carradice Classic Saddlebag Rack


----------



## akamp (Jan 14, 2009)

Why not just throw on a rear rack. Putting a seat at on that just to go "bikepacking" instead of touring makes no sense.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

It appears to be a Carradice Bagman rack. They make several versions, some with a quick-release feature. I've got several of them, and they are great for using larger seatbags such as the various Carradice models.


----------

